# Exhaust Leak!!



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

I recently made the mistake of ordering a HMF utility slip on not knowing that there was a difference between the 05-07 and 08-10 exhaust. It bolts up fine but there is a leak on the the part of the muffler that y's out and goes to the motor. It is thin on one side of the y and the other is so thick that the awesome clamps from hmf wont even tighten it up. So I put some high temp copper rtv around it(supposed to be good for 700 degrees) and it just blows it apart within a day. Just wondering if you guys have any suggestions for something I can stop this leak with and still be able to take the exhaust off??


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

not being a a$$ or anything but id try to send it back and get the right one


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

did u lose the graphite gasket that slips on the front head pipe where it slips into the muffler


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

tim, im my experience with the HMF line, you don't resuse it. 
they dont make the pipe that's your slipping over big enough to use that wonderful graphite ring. 
Instead you are left with a huge gap that you must try and fill. the clamps come close but sometimes they bow it out on a side.
I used liberal amounts of RTV sealant between the pipes. I let it sit about a week before I cranked it. It's been sealed to this day.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i have owned 3 hmf slipons and 1 full system . on my sons 350 rancher the muffler inlet was too big and it keeps blowing the gasket out . on my 350 rancher it was a perfect fit , not even a small leak. on my 250ex full system again prefect no leaks. on my brute it was a lil snug but its in there with no leaks. the trick is to let the pipe warm up as u tighten the clamp and do it in stages the stainless inlet tube get softer as it get hot , so the pipe has to be hot when u tighten up the clamp


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

im in the middle of this too, again.. i feel alot of burnt hands in my future =P


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought it used so I cant send it back. Like Phreebsd said its just a little gap that isnt big enough to use the stock gasket. I put alot of RTV on it a few days ago and fired it up today and it seems to be holding. Started smoking a little but quit. Just trying to figure out what sealant im going to use next if the generous amount of RTV doesnt work!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Put some JB Weld on that bad boy.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha, thought about it. Might need to get if off one of these days!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL. Yep, then you would have a slight problem. Nothing the plasma couldn't handle, lol.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok guys, the high temp rtv is not working. Once it gets up to about 400 degrees it starts to smoke and get soft, romp on the gas it just blows the RTV back out. Any suggestions? Thinking about getting rid of it, know of any swamp series for sale?


----------



## jackg3 (Oct 1, 2010)

swamp series leak too...


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

did you distort the pipe (is out of round) i did this to mine and fixed it i took a socket and jammed it in to the pipe leaving enough to grab with vise grips to get it out and took a hammer and tapped on it until it was round again and pulled the socket out and did the head pipe the same way and no leaks so far


----------

